# NLP Fisher!



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm stealing Adam Bump's thunder (Sorry, Adam!) but the DNR has a confirmed fisher sighting in the Onaway area of the NLP! I had one near Rogers City in 1987 or 1988 but it was only confirmed by me. :lol: However, since it was standing in the road about 20' from my front bumper I have no doubt it was a fisher. Mine was an adult male. I don't know what Adam's was. I haven't seen the picture.

This leads to my question, is anyone else seeing fisher in the LP? If so, where?

This might be something we could work with the DNR on- relocating a few from the UP to try to help kickstart the NLP population. The marten that were reintroduced into the NLP back in the 80's, from what I heard, have sort of stabilized. Supposedly they think it is a habitat limitation. However, New York has been experiencing fishers becoming well established in areas characterized as abandoned farming areas. 

What have you seen and what do you think?

John


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

John, I showed you a picture last convention in 2012 of what I thought for sure was a fisher in the backyard of my cousins 5 miles east of Petoskey. But, then again, we did break out the apple pie just before that. However, I'm pretty sure there is no sugar rush involved.

So, after snapping the picture, she called a dnr biologist and they said over the phone that was more than likely a martin. Three other times, throughout the next month, it was seen in the backyard and at one point had actually scared their collie into the house. Still, no one came out to investigate it after reporting it. 

I will try to get the picture again and repost it here, but from what I remember, it clearly showed an animal with 10 to 12 inch long legs. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I547 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

The NTA would put local folks in touch with me when they wanted info on trapping or trappers to help them out. Had one lady call and she was bound and determined that she had a marten on her land, she lived in ann arbor and had the idea that I was going to run over and catch the dang thing. we talked for 15 or so min or so, and I pointed out there was a good chance that the critter she saw was a mink. well they dont climb trees, O contrair says I, they sure do. after another 10 or so min she started to see things my way. I sure would like to see some marten down this way at least get them started in the lower, they are some pretty some of a guns


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Gil,
There are already martens in the NLP. There was a reintroduction effort that my old wildlife management instructor assisted with back in 1985:

Here's some background info. 

http://www.scimic.org/marten_project_a.pdf

http://scholarworks.gvsu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1308&context=mcnair

As a side note, we are in discussions with the DNR on possibly working together with them to get a marten nesting box program started in both the NLP and the UP.

John


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I believe my wife may have saw one a couple times last summer in our backyard. We live in Gaylord. She described it as long, dark brown and moved very fast. It never stopped. I figured fisher, but wasn't exactly sure without seeing it. I hope it stays away, as we got into chickens this spring!


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

I had a fisher in he road in the LP a few years ago. I called a person I knew in the DNR and they said there was no confirmed sightings of a fisher in the LP. I forgot to ask what it takes to get a CONFIRMED sighting. Do you know John?
I also talked to the DNR about me putting out marten nexting boxes. They said no way on public ground and gave some reasons for not letting me. The reasons were quite far fetched. I did put some boxes on private property in the UP, but there is plenty of normal nexting opportunities there so no use of the boxes yet. There is also a good population in the area and sightings are quite frequent.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Gary A. Schinske said:


> I had a fisher in he road in the LP a few years ago. I called a person I knew in the DNR and they said there was no confirmed sightings of a fisher in the LP. I forgot to ask what it takes to get a CONFIRMED sighting. Do you know John?
> I also talked to the DNR about me putting out marten nexting boxes. They said no way on public ground and gave some reasons for not letting me. The reasons were quite far fetched. I did put some boxes on private property in the UP, but there is plenty of normal nexting opportunities there so no use of the boxes yet. There is also a good population in the area and sightings are quite frequent.


"Official" confirmed sightings require eye witness identification by trained DNR personnel, photographic evidence, tracks or DNA.

I had heard about the public land issue and raised this concern when I talked to Russ Mason several months ago. He told me it would not be a problem. If/when we are able to get this going, he was very comfortable he could work through this with Parks and Forest Management Divisions. The obvious concern is damage to the trees and the hazards any nails in the wood could cause to loggers during timber harvests. Legally- hanging a marten box on public land today would be "littering". Part of a cooperative project with the DNR would be to resolve this.

From my discussions with Russ, I pretty confident that the biggest challenge we are going to have will be to get enough trappers engaged to fabricate and hang enough boxes to make a difference. (We're talking hundreds.)

On the plus side, it would give us something to demonstrate to the general public that trappers are about more than just "taking".

John


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Gil,
> As a side note, we are in discussions with the DNR on possibly working together with them to get a marten nesting box program started in both the NLP and the UP.
> 
> John


ill start a martin *resting *box program...:evilsmile


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I wish we had fishers in the lower. I tried to get the DNR to move some from the U.P. just after they released the martins but I was told it was a no go. The grouse and rabbit populations were on the skid and they said N.L. locals would have a fit. I live in Wolverine and can tell you none of the guys I know give a hoot either way. 

As far as fisher sittings I would have to see the pic to believe it. I have seen martin and they look huge when running free. The first one I saw was in early Spring and at first I thought it was a small fox, Then it occurred to me it was way too early to be a fox. Then I got a better look and there was no mistaking it for what it was. 

If anyone wants to push the state to transplant some below the straits PM me and I throw in with you because it is something I have wanted to see since the 1970`s.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

If Adam says it's a Fisher I'm pretty comfortable it is. He knows his furbearers and is a pretty conservative guy. I think we'll all get to see the pic when the press release comes out.

As far as the one I saw, I know the difference between fishers and martens (I've held both in my hands many times) and when its standing still in the middle of the road in full daylight at 25' its pretty easy to tell the difference. 

Unfortunately, even if it is a relic population its probably so inbred I doubt its viable. The DNR's been looking for projects to do with the trappers and I think we have the beginning of some good ideas.

Stand by, Wolverick. If we can get this off the ground we'll need a lot of help!

John


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

John, how does a fisher nest box compare to a wood duck nest box? Our chapter of MDHA use to build 100 boxes in 3 hours with 20 people. The trick is to get a deal on the lumber(donation from an interested lumber yard). We then took the lumber to a high school wood shop that would cut out the hole on a cnc machine and pre cut all the lumber to the proper lengths. The gluing and nailing does take long when all the parts ar right there. I know high school shop classes are always looking for service projects.


----------



## D&D (Jan 24, 2010)

I have an account down in Lambertville and one of there customers was telling me that he trapped a martin in that area, I did not believe him he said it was frozen in his freezer and had it confirmed by the DNR?

told him wanted to see a pic. anyone else here about martins in southern lower Mi. or northern Ohio

Dave


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

backroadstravler said:


> John, how does a fisher nest box compare to a wood duck nest box? Our chapter of MDHA use to build 100 boxes in 3 hours with 20 people. The trick is to get a deal on the lumber(donation from an interested lumber yard). We then took the lumber to a high school wood shop that would cut out the hole on a cnc machine and pre cut all the lumber to the proper lengths. The gluing and nailing does take long when all the parts ar right there. I know high school shop classes are always looking for service projects.


A Fisher box would, I think, be very similar. A marten box would be smaller.

If we can get it going I'll be contacting you for advice.

Thanks!

John


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Local news just ran a story about fishers. 
I laughed at the "only North American mammal that can kill and eat porcupine". Apparently humans are no longer mammals.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

And yet, the documented favorite food of a great horned owl is a porcupine. 

Reading must be a lost art to some writers.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

Seaarkshooter said:


> And yet, the documented favorite food of a great horned owl is a porcupine.
> 
> Reading must be a lost art to some writers.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The Great Horned Owl is a bird of prey, not a mammal. 

And I suppose human beings are irrelevant because they aren't considered native to North America, given that they originally had to either walk here via land bridge or sail here by boat. (Though by that token, the porcupines technically aren't native either. Then again, biologists today seem to view humanity as an invasive species.)


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Padilen said:


> Local news just ran a story about fishers.
> I laughed at the "only North American mammal that can kill and eat porcupine". Apparently humans are no longer mammals.


Lol right... Also wolves, coyotes, and bears if their hungry enough or brave enough...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Lenawee River Raisin said:


> The Great Horned Owl is a bird of prey, not a mammal.


True, however, my point is I call shenanigans with the writer still. Martens, pythons, wolverines, eagles, great horned owls, wolves and bear have all been documented killing and eating porcupines. To say that the fisher is the only mammal that kills and eats a porcupine is a Walt Disney product made for television.
Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Padilen (Jun 18, 2013)

Watching any news local or national anymore is laughable. 
And reading it is just as bad.Example:
18 MONTH YEAR OLD, ?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Padilen said:


> Watching any news local or national anymore is laughable.
> And reading it is just as bad.Example:
> 18 MONTH YEAR OLD, ?


reporters always check their info before publishing... on google!


----------

